# small time wasters



## frsechet (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys,
I found this small game yesterday: http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/346/985383dlogic5jb.swf
you'll see why i post it here...
fun but gets boring after a while.
Some of the 30 levels are pretty tough, I'm stuck at 23 right now, but I'll get it...
Fran?ois


----------



## Lloyd1337 (Jun 15, 2006)

Heh. I beat that game last week. Easy. =p

Except for level 16 and 23. Those ones aren't easy.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 19, 2006)

Finished it after 1.5 hours.. very hard.


----------



## Scott (Jun 23, 2006)

23 took me some time, but it's possible, lol


----------



## pjk (Jun 23, 2006)

I got to level 16 in like 5 minutes, and after 5 minutes on it, I gave up. I'll have to try that again later.


----------



## pjk (Jun 23, 2006)

Just beat 16, it actually isnt bad.


----------



## pjk (Jun 23, 2006)

I beat it


----------



## pjk (Jun 24, 2006)

Where can I find more games like that, that was awesome.


----------



## Scott (Jun 26, 2006)

wow the 30s are hard


----------



## pjk (Jun 26, 2006)

It only went to level 30, didnt it?


----------



## cubehead (Aug 25, 2006)

pretty addicting... better stop before i give up the rubik's cube.


----------



## choipster (Apr 4, 2007)

gah, levels 1-15 are cake, and then 16 is all hard. ill have to come back to it later.


----------



## Fireman32 (Apr 6, 2007)

Did all 30 levels. Man 16 to 30 are hard but its a fun game.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 18, 2007)

Beat all of them!
Took me about an hour and a half!


----------



## Harris Chan (May 7, 2007)

http://www.funny-games.biz/fingerfenzy.html
How fast can you guys do it? I'm at 4.294 lol...

Now 3.365


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 7, 2007)

Also stuck on level 23 for the time being.

5.031 for Finger Fenzy.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 7, 2007)

My best is around 1.5 for FF.


----------



## Speedanator (May 8, 2007)

I got 2.375 for Finger Fenzy.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been addicted to Finger Frenzy for so long. My best times are:
1.332 - both hands
2.784 - 1 finger (on a laptop)
3.092 - 1 finger (standard keyboard)

1.637 - both hands, backwards
2.801 - 1 finger (on a laptop), backwards
3.164 - 1 finger (standard keyboard), backwards


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 9, 2007)

Am i the only one stuck at 7? T.T

edit: nevermind xD


----------

